# Happy Birthday kurtak



## Grelko (Mar 11, 2016)

Happy Birthday kurtak, I hope you have a great one!


----------



## Shark (Mar 11, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## solar_plasma (Mar 11, 2016)

Happy birthday, my friend! Have a nice day!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 11, 2016)

Happy Birthday


----------



## jonn (Mar 11, 2016)

Happy Birthday Kurt!


----------



## jason_recliner (Mar 11, 2016)

Happy birthday, Kurt!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 11, 2016)

Have a good one mate.

Jon


----------



## maynman1751 (Mar 11, 2016)

Happy Birthday Kurt! Thanks for all the great info! 8)


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 11, 2016)

Happy Birthday Kurt! Thanks for all you do on the forum.

Dave


----------



## nickvc (Mar 11, 2016)

Have a great day and many more 8)


----------



## MarcoP (Mar 11, 2016)

Happy, happy birthday Kurt!

Marco


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 11, 2016)

Kurt! Happy birthday!


----------



## butcher (Mar 11, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Enjoy your day


----------



## Irons (Mar 11, 2016)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## alexxx (Mar 11, 2016)

Happy birthday Kurt. All the best!


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 11, 2016)

Happy Birthday, and many more.

Harold


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 11, 2016)

Happy Birthday my friend.


----------



## chuckgambale (Mar 11, 2016)

Happy birthday Kurt


----------



## ettran (Mar 11, 2016)

happy birthday kurt,wish many more,ed.


----------



## etack (Mar 11, 2016)

Happy Birthday kurtak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Eric


----------



## denim (Mar 12, 2016)

Hope you took some time during the day to relax a bit, and reflect on what a cool pastime we are all involved in. You are a great asset to this forum and we all owe you a genuine salute. Here's to you Kurt! Happy b-day.

Dennis


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 12, 2016)

Happy birthday Kurt!


----------



## kurtak (Mar 12, 2016)

Thank you - it warms my heart to receive so many well wish's from so many - first from those that took so much of their time to teach me this great craft of PM refining back when I first joined the GRF - & as well from those I have been able to help as a direct result of the first 8) :!: 

I had an absolutely great day - for one thing it was a nice sunny day with a high temp of 59F (on my 59th B-day) which was about 20 + degrees above normal temps this time of year

Last week end we had also had a couple days that were "way" above normal so I had pyrolized/incinerated & milled some BGA chips - so yesterday (11th) I was able to get out my concentrator table & run the ash over it (the day before it was only mid 30's & over cast) which I then dried & re-incinerated before going to a nitric treatment to rid it of the copper - so will get it in the AR today --- but that's not the end of the story ---------

It was sooooo nice I decided to have my favorite dinner - BBQ ribeye steak - so I got the BBQ grill out & went to town to get some steaks - it the end of every day I take my change out of my pocket & throw it in a jar - but first I go through it to pick out the copper pennies - & got a really nice surprise because low & behold - I had also gotten a 1963 silver quarter in my change :shock: --- I can't even remember the last time I got a silver coin in my change 8) 

Then because its maple syrup season here - after having ribeye dinner with dad - I & a few other friends went over to a buddies place & we stood around the evaporator pan stoking the fire & keeping the pan filled with sap while - sucking down a few beers (ok - more then a few) telling old hunting stories - stretching the truth about old exploits in our lives (ok - telling lies) playing cards & solving the worlds problems :lol: 8) :mrgreen: (this is a local tradition here during maple syrup season)

All & all a GREAT day - topped off by all the well wish's here on GRF 8) 

Thank You :!: 

Kurt


----------



## artart47 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi Kurt!
Best wishes on you birthday! Hope things are getting better for yous. 
your friend Art.


----------



## artart47 (Mar 12, 2016)

I posted right after logging on and didn't see your post until I hit the submit.
Art.


----------



## 4metals (Mar 12, 2016)

Happy birthday Kurt.

Sap is flowing pretty heavy here (and has been for 2 weeks) in Northeast Pennsylvania. It is nice to be able to walk up to all my tree taps without snowshoes!!!!


----------

